# Not really CR, but great pics for CR people! Billy @ the beach!



## Zijdeglans (30 June 2011)

Had another photoshoot with Billy boy on the beach! (I have permission to post the pics on here). He was as good as gold and as usual, was very pleased with himself. Enjoy the pics!

**I didn't go into the water until the last 5 minutes of the photoshoot, after that the bandages were taken straight off**


----------



## OneInAMillion (30 June 2011)

As ever the pictures are so lovely I can't quite describe them  He is wonderful and a credit to you


----------



## jess_asterix (30 June 2011)

Stunning pictures, I wish I had a beach near me I could ride on!


----------



## nikkimariet (30 June 2011)

Fab pics!! He is too handsome!


----------



## Halfstep (30 June 2011)

Hideously jealous! What beautiful pictures. I especially like the one with you silhouetted against the sun. 


when I lived in Ireland, I used to bring my horse to the beach often; I'd ride him in just a headcollar and no saddle and he'd swim out and jump the waves. He adored it. I miss that so much.


----------



## Apercrumbie (30 June 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!  It never ceases to amaze me how well-behaved he is on the beach.  Mine get very excited!


----------



## Solo1 (30 June 2011)

He's so handsome! Beautiful pics!

Which beach is it, out of interest?


----------



## photo_jo (30 June 2011)

They really are stunning photos.


----------



## dressager (30 June 2011)

Stunning photos of a stunning horse! Wow!


----------



## kirstyl (30 June 2011)

Just gorgeous! I want someone to come and take pictures of me on the beach - bit far for your photographer to travel to Redcar beach!


----------



## fidleyspromise (30 June 2011)

Gorgeous pics - love the silhouette ones


----------



## smac (30 June 2011)

Wow stunning horse! great photos


----------



## jules89 (1 July 2011)

amazing


----------



## TallyHo123 (1 July 2011)

Wow! Stunning photo's & stunning horse, I would be very proud if I were you.


----------



## dominobrown (1 July 2011)

Wow! He looks stunning, love the pictures!


----------



## Tempi (1 July 2011)

Gorgeous pictures, looking fab as usual


----------



## jenbleep (1 July 2011)

Halfstep said:



			Hideously jealous! What beautiful pictures. I especially like the one with you silhouetted against the sun.
		
Click to expand...

They're my favourite too, they are stunning photos!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (1 July 2011)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Wigglypigs (1 July 2011)

Wow look at that hindleg! Beautiful beautiful horse.....green eyed monster here although i certainly wouldn't be able to ride him as well as you do, nor look as slim and 'matchy'....


----------



## Bright_Spark (1 July 2011)

Wow, stunning horse and fab photos!


----------



## MardyMare (1 July 2011)

Billy is so photogenic if he were a person he would be a sexy male model that looks good no matter what they wear!  

Stunning pics


----------



## TimmyTippyToes2 (1 July 2011)

Amazing!!!


----------



## coreteam1 (1 July 2011)

Lovely photos of you and him


----------



## measles (1 July 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			As ever the pictures are so lovely I can't quite describe them  He is wonderful and a credit to you 

Click to expand...

Said precisely.   Amazing, amazing photos.


----------



## jodie :) (1 July 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## amandaco2 (5 July 2011)

oh lovely esp the ones with the sun behind.....wonderful


----------



## MillbrookSong (6 July 2011)

Such lovely pictures!!


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

Too bad he's not even her horse and shes not the one on the pictures.. she just stole him off a dutch site. Pretty sad. Some people should really get a life.
They are my photos, whoever you are, please can you delete everything and not try to pretend to be someone else!


----------



## Mince Pie (14 August 2011)

GinnyChesson said:



			Too bad he's not even her horse and shes not the one on the pictures.. she just stole him off a dutch site. Pretty sad. Some people should really get a life.
They are my photos, whoever you are, please can you delete everything and not try to pretend to be someone else!
		
Click to expand...

Surely then you should know who is taking the photo's - unless you photograph all of your training sessions?
Have you jumped him again? Also I would be interested to know how you have only just noticed this as the OP has been posting pictures of this horse for about a year now!


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

Well its me on all those photos.. the photographers are often just friends, like Carlijn on these photos, otherwise my boyfriend etc. I've never jumped Billy before. 
The reason I just found out is because some emailed me asking me why I was posting pictures of their horses, Zijdeglans started a topic about having foals?? well those are from someone else on the Dutch horse site Bokt.. So shes now acting like shes me +my horses, + someone elses horses.. and thats where it caught up with her. 
just look : http://www.bokt.nl/forums/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=14624
http://www.bokt.nl/forums/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=66725 

two completely different accounts..
She just takes things as she pleases.


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

oh and btw, this is my website
www.ginnyenbanshee.nl

and if you email the contact, I think you'll find that you get my email.. the same that I have on this account. 
enough proof? I've told the moderators about it, hopefully she will be kicked off soon. And hopefully she will dare to reply to my message to her.
The woman who she stole the foals pictures from is ready to go to the police on account of privacy not being respected. And if she doesnt apologize to me pretty soon, I will do the same.


----------



## quirky (14 August 2011)

Charlie Brown is just gorgeous .

Also, do you know who is masquerading as you, if indeed they are ?

Zij has been posting for about a year on here, how come you've only just found out about it?


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

I know its someone that follows me on the dutch website www.bokt.nl . the reason I just found out is because the person who owns the foals that Zij says she owns, contacted me on bokt asking me if I was pretending to use her foals? So I said what the hell ... and she showed me this website. If you look at the links on the previous page you can see that she has taken horses from me and someone else, I mean if youre gunna copy someone , then do it right


----------



## rhino (14 August 2011)

How bizarre


----------



## caterpillar (14 August 2011)

GinnyChesson said:



			I've never jumped Billy before.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=444904




This is so confusing!

Really bizarre if someone is pretending to be you.


----------



## rhino (14 August 2011)

caterpillar said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=444904




This is so confusing!

Really bizarre if someone is pretending to be you.
		
Click to expand...

The jumping pictures are from her website 
http://www.ginnyenbanshee.nl/page513.html


----------



## caterpillar (14 August 2011)

rhino said:



			The jumping pictures are from her website 
http://www.ginnyenbanshee.nl/page513.html

Click to expand...

How odd.


----------



## doratheexplorer (14 August 2011)

This is really weird... Im sure Z (can't begin to spell her name!) looked the same in all the photos... Really strange... Why would anyone do that?

I'm going to miss her reports if this is true...


----------



## Lollii (14 August 2011)

[QUOTE
This is so confusing!
Really bizarre if someone is pretending to be you.[/QUOTE]


This /\ How strange .... wierd


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

Surprisingly this happens quite often, i had someone doing this on partyflock too.
Ok well if you count that as a jumping photo  then I guess I 'jumped' him, but never over a real jump. 
She looks the same on all the photos because they are all photos of me... U've never seen how she looks because shes never posted her own photos.. I really hope the moderators will do something about it soon.. It's ridiculous that I have to prove who I am and that those horses are mine..


----------



## JessPickle (14 August 2011)

This is all very strange! Z needs to come and explain!


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

she sure does.. but I bet she's so embarassed she just wont come back. A whole year of making you all believe she was someone else.. And the topic about the fjord, Toot .. its not toots.. but anyway, he is a friends horse, not the neighbours.. he lives a good 100km away, and I just trained him for the stallion show and thats it. So my friend is also not at all happy about someone using her horse's photos.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 August 2011)

GinnyChesson said:



			I've never jumped Billy before.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you have never jumped Billy how do you explain this photo?



Zijdeglans said:



			A real talent, don't you think.





Click to expand...


----------



## rhino (14 August 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Well if you have never jumped Billy how do you explain this photo?
		
Click to expand...

She already has explained..

And a quick google search does indeed show Ginny as the owner/rider of Billy Elliot.


----------



## Roody2 (14 August 2011)

GinnyChesson said:



			Surprisingly this happens quite often, i had someone doing this on partyflock too.
Ok well if you count that as a jumping photo  then I guess I 'jumped' him, but never over a real jump. 
She looks the same on all the photos because they are all photos of me... U've never seen how she looks because shes never posted her own photos.. I really hope the moderators will do something about it soon.. It's ridiculous that I have to prove who I am and that those horses are mine..
		
Click to expand...

No idea what is going on with the OP using your photo's/horses, but just curious, what about Zij's story of Charlie being sold - was there any element of truth in that?


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

No, Charlie is not sold, but he is for sale.. I've just started, 2 weeks ago, working full time and I don't have the time to be training him, especially at his level (if he was young and green it wouldnt have mattered just riding him 2 or 3 times a week, but to keep him fit and in condition he really needs to be worked). I havent been placing photos of him recently, we had our last competition on the 3rd of July I think, so thats probably why he isnt interesting enough for her to 'use' anymore..
Billy is a dressage horse, watermills scandic is his sire, so I am definitely not planning on jumping him. That photo is obviously just a silly moment, he is scared of everything all the time, and that day he had decided that those things (which were next to the arena) were scary.. So i thought this would be a good way to get him over it. He could obviously have just stepped over it.. 
He's a great horse, but honestly he is not very trustworthy... or good as gold as she wrote somewhere... He sees ghosts, shadows  so even with a long rein theres always the chance that he can do a 180 and go the other way.. He has never really bucked with me at least, I let someone else on him once that thought she could ride him without a bit.. he threw her off.. 
He really a great horse, but he's got a lot of blood, so he's not exactly how she makes him out to be.. Im glad that you all enjoy the photos however, thats my goal with all my horses, to have them relaxed and concentrated. But as you can probably all imagine, hes not a bombproof sweety  If I can figure out this site I might try to keep posting pictures of him. I had a competition with him this last weekend, regional championships, the first day he did really well, came 2nd with 200 and 197 points (66 something %) but the second day he wasnt really into it.. we made some stupid mistakes and came 14th with 180, 184 (60 something %) and therefore by 3 horses not through to the nationals. 
I do have photos of this, that I havent placed anywhere yet.. not on my website or bokt (the dutch forum) .. so I will wait to see how this works out.. if she still wants to pretend to be me then she must have the photos taken friday and saturday  and otherwise I can share them with you.


----------



## PapaFrita (14 August 2011)

Blimey O'Reilly. I'm VERY interested to see how this thread evolves.
To Ginny; Beautiful horses


----------



## rhino (14 August 2011)

GinnyChesson said:



			If I can figure out this site I might try to keep posting pictures of him.
		
Click to expand...

It would be great if you could; Billy is a real forum favourite


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

Thank you  
This of me and my bf and Summer taken just a few hours ago..





and this was Billy on saturday.. but we will see if she has the rest of these


----------



## Mince Pie (14 August 2011)

OK fair enough and how annoying for you that she has done this. I just like to know the full story as (not saying you are ) you could just be trying to cause trouble, although it is now obvious that this is not the case.
He is a stunning horse and a credit to you.


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

yeah I understand.. I mean if shes been here for a year then it must have looked weird when I came barging in.. I'm pretty cross as you can probably imagine. I just hope she apologizes and we can leave it behind us.. At least she hasnt made them look bad or sound bad, so it could have been a lot worse. 
Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## zxp (14 August 2011)

My goodness what a crazy (and slightly stalkerish!!!) twist of events!!

I have to say, although I know now he was being falsely posted - Charlie was by a mile my favourite forum horse - even when I was just watching HHO he was the one that caught my eye. It would be really great if you would keep posting, because you look to ride beautifully too. 

Also - clearly from the "jumping" photo he wants to be shipped to the UK and become my new eventer! With both him and my crazily pretty spotty horse I would have the best looking string of eventers around


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

hahaha  well what you cant see on the "jumping" photo in the landing... because actually he only took his front legs up, and bunny hopped with his back legs.. it was quite disappointing..  
What is HHO?
And cant I persuade you to have Charlie shipped over


----------



## MillionDollar (14 August 2011)

OMG!!!!! I am in shock! I was such a HUGE fan too.

Ginny- please please keep posting! I would miss reports about Billy, etc so much. He is stunning, and a real credit to you  

I even Private Messaged her about Charlie Brown re. him being for sale! She even gave me a price. Can't believe it, like you say how very very sad.

She even told people where she bought bridles/pads/ etc that Billy wears.


----------



## OneInAMillion (14 August 2011)

HHO - Horse and Hound Online

I can't believe she has done this. I, like many others on here would never have imagined she would be posing as you. Obviously she thought she wouldn't be caught out


----------



## GinnyChesson (14 August 2011)

yeah I saw, the brand of the bridle is real, priemera. But the saddle pad is something my friend got for me at some horse competition where it was a bit cheaper. Otherwise you pay 80 euros for that pad. 
Im curious what price she said for Charlie? If she knew my price that means shes one of the ones that sent me a private message on the dutch site.. 
Its actually quite nice to see how many fans he has.. Here in Holland he's not really that special.. I mean we get great reactions in the topics but more just for the overall picture that he looks really relaxed and is improving, but not specifcally fans of Billy. 
I'm off to bed now, its an hour later here, and I have to work tomorrow! So I may not reply til tomorrow evening, in the meanwhile hope things sort themselves out.. And I really hope shes a big enough person to come back in this topic and explain things.
@oneinamillion: yeah which leads me to think that she might be quite young if she doesnt see how it is wrong.. but then again her translation of my dutch messages from the dutch site to english were really good.. and her english is really good. So i dont know. Its quite impressive actually, can you imagine constantly having to remember who you are so as not to get caught out. I should think she'll be relieved.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (14 August 2011)

Blimey. This is all bir weird


----------



## Booboos (15 August 2011)

I am totally shocked! I saw this thread was resurrected and I thought it was because new people were discovering how stunning Billy is...then I read all this! In retrospect I had PMed Z asking for more info on how she trained Billy to correct from BTV and the response was laconic and not very informative. At the time I thought it was fair enough that she didn't have the time to give me a lesson over the internet, but in retrospect she clearly didn't have a clue!

Ginny I do hope you can continue posting, BIlly is one of my favourite HHO horses.


----------



## Saratoga (15 August 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous horse and a gorgeous setting!

Just read the rest of the thread.....how bizarre!!!


----------



## MillionDollar (15 August 2011)

This is what she said about the sale of Charlie..........

Hi,

Thanks! You do know he is in Holland though.. so you would have to transport him over (eventhough he is verymuch worth it!).

Some information:

Charlie is a 6 year old Friesian x Welsh Cob, around 147 cm.

Charlie is a very cool, calm and collected horse, but once he's working he loves it all the way and does anything! He enjoys cross country and jumping the most, but he is also very good in dressage.
We've came 1st at nearly every competition we've been to. Always in the 60% scores and recently always above 65%. Now competing at Advanced dressage level. Half-pass in walk, trot and canter is no problem. So is the canter pirouettes, extended trot, flying changes and a few strides of very collected trot (nearing passage).
Good with blacksmith, hacking (alone or in company), at comps, trailer (and lorry) and vet.

I'm not sure about the price yet, still thinking about it as he's just only come up for sale!

Ginny 

.......................................................................................................................

I can't find the one about the price, but I'm positive she told me 6,500 Euro.

Then she told me a few weeks later he'd been sold to be young girl, but he wouldn't be going to her until the end of the summer.


I still can't believe this!


----------



## KVH (15 August 2011)

OP has been online today but no reply here..


----------



## JessPickle (16 August 2011)

If as it appears this is one big lie it takes one messed up person to keep it up for a year!


----------



## GinnyChesson (16 August 2011)

well then its not someone that has asked the price even


----------



## dominobrown (16 August 2011)

This is a bit worrying, especially the selling of a horse etc. Could it of progressed to fraud?!
So who is the OP then? A young girl or something?

Ginny- Please keep posting on here. I enjoyed the photos etc of Billy but it didn't always add up. 

Anyways how weird!


----------



## MillionDollar (16 August 2011)

Well I couldn't believe he was that price! Over here if he is what she said he is (? is her description accurate?) he'd be worth a LOT! Probably £20,000+


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (16 August 2011)

This is so very sad. I adore Billy, I think he is by far the most talented youngster on this forum, and always so beautifully ridden. Please Ginny keep posting updates, we love Billy


----------



## kirstie (16 August 2011)

Gosh, how weird. I though this thread had been opened again because someone new had seen how lovely Billy is.

I just don't understand why someone would bother to do that for a whole year. I even remember when she first claimed that she had a new horse.
I find that very strange and stalkerish, especially when she has made up stories of what she is going to be doing with him... Do you post your future plans on your website?

It is sad, I love the Billy threads. He is a lovely looking, talented horse, would be a shame not to see him again and see how well you are both progressing.
You both have a lot of fans on this website!


----------



## Passage... (19 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			This is so very sad. I adore Billy, I think he is by far the most talented youngster on this forum, and always so beautifully ridden. Please Ginny keep posting updates, we love Billy 

Click to expand...

Totally agree - Ginny he is a credit to you and would love to start hearing some real reports - I really thought she had a 1 in a million a "quiet" scandic superstar - It was lovely to hear about the real him actually.


----------



## MillionDollar (19 August 2011)

Oh I've just remembered she told us that she bought Billy for either 4,000 or 4,500 Euros!!!


----------



## Tempi (19 August 2011)

Just wanted to ad that i hope you (Ginny) keep posting updates of Billy and your other horses.  They are all stunning and a real credit to you.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (19 August 2011)

MillionDollar said:



			Oh I've just remembered she told us that she bought Billy for either 4,000 or 4,500 Euros!!!
		
Click to expand...

YES!!!! I wanted to post about this yesterday but could not find the thread anymore. It did seem a bit odd that such a talented horse with such amazing paces could cost so little as a 4yo. I really thought we'd all been terribly stupid for shopping anywhere else apart from Holland.


----------



## Bills (19 August 2011)

Oh my god!!! I cannot believe it! This is all very weird. Still love Billy though so please do keep posting about him Ginny.


----------



## Foaling Around (5 September 2011)

All very strange!! Billy is gorgeous - my favourite forum horse! Have all the comments just been copied from this other website you have posted on?? 

Has anyone heard from Zijdeglan via PM? Said she was last online this evening..... but purely beacuse I'm nosy 

Does make you wonder about how much to post online


----------



## wednesdayadams (5 September 2011)

Ha! I was again shocked by the 4000 for Billy I even looked on the site he/she said he was from (I don't remember it sorry)


----------

